# Best way for ME to move logs?



## fields_mj (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm looking for some ideas. The woods that I deer hunt and cut firewood on is getting logged right now. It's just a select cut, so they are only taking the stuff that's in their size range, and they aren't doing any clean up. Lots of tops left. Enough to last me 10 years if it didn't rot. Most of this farm/woods is a couple of very deep, steep ravines. Now that the loader has made some new logging roads, I'm going to have an easier time accessing them than I otherwise would have, but I'm still going to have a hard time getting a truck in to most of it. I have a 2003 yamaha big bear 400 that I normally use to retrieve deer, and drag smaller logs out, but on some of the big stuff (they are only taking the trunks) that they are leaving, I'd spend all day trying to drag a few limbs out. I have a small 4 wheel trailer that I use around the house to haul firewood up from the stacks out back. It's one of those cheap ones that you can buy at TSC with the 10" pneumatic tires. I've found the hard way that it won't actually haul anything close to the 1000 lbs that it's rated at. Anyway, I'm looking for suggestions and ideas for getting the wood out. That would be better ways to drag it (currently its the ATV and a log chain) or better ways to haul it out once it's been cut to length. Hauling it out once it's cut sounds better to me so that I'm not destroying my saw chains on dirty wood. I don't mind having to build something, but I'd like to keep the cost under $150. 

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Bucko (Feb 12, 2011)

look into log arches


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 12, 2011)

:agree2:

Log arches can be expensive, but if you fab your own, you can save some money.

I'll also throw in skidding cone systems to get the log up from ravines/hills. I have this one but haven't been able to use it yet:

Portable Winch Skidding Cone Kit
Portable Winch 20" Skidding Cone

http://www.novajack.com/en/0101_04.htm


----------



## jrr344 (Feb 12, 2011)

THis should get your logs out and very inexpensive compared to a new one http://cgi.ebay.com/Caterpillar-CAT...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a623d2e62#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Feb 12, 2011)

Perhaps you can modify the trailer you have. The junk yards sell space saver spares for cheap and the spindles as well. The spindles come off the rear axle of front wheel drive cars and have four bolt holes. The local junk yard uses two of them on their wheel barrows in the u-wrench-it lot. If you can weld you could cut down two rear axles and build a tandem axle trailer for your quad, similar to the commercial atv trailers. I use a Thule 1600 and pull it with a 330 Magnum 4x4, mostly on pretty flat ground. I also use a log arch but for tops a trailer is probably better. Good luck, cut and stack til you come up with something.


----------



## Junkfxr (Feb 12, 2011)

Try this or better yet, make your own.
http://www.montanajacks.com/montanajacksquadskidderwchainkit.aspx

or

http://www.logsled.com/


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I went searching for the home-made yarder setup thread from last year but the new AS doesn't allow forum specific searching. 

The yarder would work great for this member since he's in a sloped environment even though the setup would take a bit of time in the beginning. 

Can anyone help locate the thread, the pictures in it would make the idea more clear. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## darkbyrd (Feb 12, 2011)

I think this was already posted, but I have to second it, http://www.portablewinch.com/en/ , with the cone. Get a good rope to go with it, and it's awesome. As for the dirty logs, I have a "crummy" chain I use for the job. It's a lot easier for me to skid a few logs with the tractor and buck them at the splitter than make 20 trips with 16" pieces in the grapple. Sure, the chain cuts OK when sharp and goes to crap quick, but I can usually get my morning's load cut to size on one sharpening.

The winch also makes a whole lot more wood easy. Ravines, blow downs, "persuading" leaning trees to go the "right" way. Worth it's weight in gold.

p.s. get some pulleys and straps, and you can rig up a block-and-tackle in the field to move bigger ones, or trees that are stuck in the dirt. 

Did I mention I love the portable winch?


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Feb 12, 2011)

find an old 250 gallon pull type sprayer on craigslist etc. most farmers dont use that small a sprayer any more.... remove the tank and booms and use the cart as a log arch.heres the one i use with my small tractors.

View attachment 172072

View attachment 172073


most of these will sell for about a $100.00


----------



## no tree to big (Feb 12, 2011)

wdchuck said:


> Hey guys, I went searching for the home-made yarder setup thread from last year but the new AS doesn't allow forum specific searching.
> 
> The yarder would work great for this member since he's in a sloped environment even though the setup would take a bit of time in the beginning.
> 
> ...


 
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=131298&highlight=yarder+setup

Is this the one? 
anyway on the searching deal if you click on advanced search it will pop a screen that has two tabs "search single content type" and "search multiple content types" it defaults to multiple if you toggle over to single it allows that forum specific search your talking about


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 12, 2011)

no tree to big said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=131298&highlight=yarder+setup
> 
> Is this the one?
> anyway on the searching deal if you click on advanced search it will pop a screen that has two tabs "search single content type" and "search multiple content types" it defaults to multiple if you toggle over to single it allows that forum specific search your talking about


 
Close, but not the one. 

Poor mans yarder or zip line is getting warmer though. 

The originator of the thread had some good photos of his setup in the first post and the thread was in the latter half of 2010 in the firewood forum.


----------



## fields_mj (Feb 12, 2011)

jrr344 said:


> THis should get your logs out and very inexpensive compared to a new one http://cgi.ebay.com/Caterpillar-CAT...ultDomain_0&hash=item3a623d2e62#ht_500wt_1156


 
Heck yeah, at that price, I'll buy two if they've got them..... :jester:

I must be missing something with those cones. $400 for a piece of plastic and some chain??? 

I like those skidding plates. I may have to try making one of those. 

Maybe this would be a good time for me to get a winch for the truck. I have one on the ATV, but looking at the yarding stuff it seems like I would spend half the day trying to set something up to drag out one top. I have a 2" receiver on both bumpers, as well as some pretty solid mounting points for shackles on the truck. The only down side is that it's an extended cab long bed, so it doesn't turn on a dime. If we get another good hard freeze (without the ice and snow this time) maybe I can get back to some of it. Otherwise, I'll have to wait until things dry out this summer. 

Mark


----------



## STLfirewood (Feb 12, 2011)

I would do it a little different. I would go and skin a bunch of tops. By skinning them I mean cut them where they get to small on the ends and cut the main forks. By cutting the main forks they are not so spread out. This will leave you with a bunch of crooked poles. When you think you have skinned enough go skin double that amount. Then I would go to the rental yard and get a track skid steer and a grapple. If you have everything skinned and a path to all your tops you can get everything out you need pretty quick. It might cost around $300 for the machine and grapple but the time and energy saved will be well worth it. The best thing is the wood is clean because of the grapple. Move the wood to an area you can get you truck. Another idea is to hire someone with a skid steer and a grapple. There are a lot of guys that will work their machines cheap right now. There was a guy on craigslist that would run his machine for $30 an hour. That is him and the machine. That is really cheap. That is the way I would do it.


----------



## fields_mj (Feb 13, 2011)

That would be alright if I were going to sell any of the wood, but this is just for my own heat. $300 just isn't in the budget. If it were that or haul it out 6 pcs at a time on the back of the quad, then I'd be putting a lot of hours on the quad.... 

Next time I talk to the land owner, I may ask him if he's thought about selling any fire wood. If so, I'll offer to help him in exchange for the use of his little 40 hp 4x4 tractor with a front loader. It would be much more agile and able to get to the wood and drag/haul it out in a number of ways. Otherwise, any money I spend will have to be put towards something that I'll be able to get a lot of use out of in the years to come. I figure that I'll be able to cut and use this wood for the next 2 or 3 years, and then it will be too rotten. After that, this woods will pretty much dry up for firewood as most of the sizable hardwood is going to be gone. So, I'm going to try to make the most of my time while I can.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 13, 2011)

fields_mj said:


> I must be missing something with those cones. $400 for a piece of plastic and some chain???


 
The cone itself is a rugged piece (much better than I expected). The $400 kit is much more than the cone and chain. 

See link: http://www.novajack.com/en/0101_04.htm

The Baileys kit is similar, but not exactly the same.

I'm not saying you should get the cone or entire kit. Just giving you ideas on what some use with their ATV's.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 13, 2011)

I really like the tractor idea. This is the 43 hp model I use for harvesting treetops:







If you've never run a tractor before, be very careful near slopes and hills. One wheel off the ground can mean a roll-over with their higher center of gravity.


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 13, 2011)

Just a wild hair suggestion.

Get things gathered up into piles with the Quad.

Then go buy yourself a used loader tractor and haul the stuff up where you are going to process it, and then sell the Tractor....if you can bring yourself to do it.

Be carefull with heavy trailer loads behind the quad on those hills.
A 4 wheel trailer loaded with a ton or more of wood will pull easy enough, but stopping on a downhill is another matter. On ice and snow it can be a hoot.

Good luck, and if ya come up with a Killer cart, post pics!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## wampum (Feb 13, 2011)

I mainly use my tractor. But if I am going a little distance I use my Car trailer. It is pretty simple. I made an "A" frame that is about 6 foot tall and bolt the two ends in the back stake pockets. These are not tightened and allowed to swivel. I then attach my winch to the front of the trailer and the hook to the top of the "A" frame.Next I lower the "A" frame down over the end of the trailer above the log to be picked up.(do not lower the "A" frame to low,because you will be past center)

The next step is to wrap a chain around the log about two feet from the end nearest the trailer. This chain is hooked to a come-a-long or chain hoist that is attached to the "A: frame. I then pick the log up with the come-a-long.once it is about two feet off the ground,I pull the "A: frame towards the truck with the winch,this allows the log to come onto the trailer. Once I pull the "A" frame as far as I can I re-hook the winch to the chain on the log and pull it the rest of the way on the trailer. I have pulled as many as 6 to 8 logs on,on one load. Some being 16 foot long and some of the 8 footers as big as 30 inches round.

To unload I use the tractor,for the ones it will handle. For the larger ones I chain them to the tractor and pull them off the trailer


----------



## GeeVee (Feb 13, 2011)

You have most everything you need. Just needs modified. 

The winch is invaluable, the cart is the weak point. The log arch isn't great but would be nice. 

I envision a dolly set of wheels, and the winch sucking the log up tight to the rack and the dolly position balancing the rest of the log. 

Short lenghts of chain between eight and twenty feet can help you rig winching up logs to a safe landing without too much mud, and just keep gathering. 

Someone mentioned the junkyard wheels and axles, and I suggest thats a good cheap idea even if you don't weld. You can cut and fabricate, and just present the ready to weld project to the welder. 

I see used trailers on craigslist all the time that can be used as a donor to get it to a useable size for your quad.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 13, 2011)

fields_mj said:


> That would be alright if I were going to sell any of the wood, but this is just for my own heat. $300 just isn't in the budget. If it were that or haul it out 6 pcs at a time on the back of the quad, then I'd be putting a lot of hours on the quad....
> 
> Next time I talk to the land owner, I may ask him if he's thought about selling any fire wood. If so, I'll offer to help him in exchange for the use of his little 40 hp 4x4 tractor with a front loader. It would be much more agile and able to get to the wood and drag/haul it out in a number of ways. Otherwise, any money I spend will have to be put towards something that I'll be able to get a lot of use out of in the years to come. I figure that I'll be able to cut and use this wood for the next 2 or 3 years, and then it will be too rotten. After that, this woods will pretty much dry up for firewood as most of the sizable hardwood is going to be gone. So, I'm going to try to make the most of my time while I can.


 
If you do not have any money DO NOT borrow his tractor. If you poke a staub through a tire and ruin it.. You would be the one expected to replace it.if you break something you would be expected to replace it.
I suggest just making many trips with your four wheeler and wagon.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Feb 13, 2011)

Go to the junk yard and get a hood of a little econobox, preferably one like the old VW bug that has a lot of curve in the hood toward the front. Poor Man's skidding cone. You could rig a block or something in the hood to get the front a little higher to keep as much of it from dragging. Or, get one off a great big car and use it like a sled for cut wood. That would work better on snow though. 

Ian


----------



## Intheswamp (Feb 13, 2011)

ericjeeper said:


> If you do not have any money DO NOT borrow his tractor. If you poke a staub through a tire and ruin it.. You would be the one expected to replace it.if you break something you would be expected to replace it.
> I suggest just making many trips with your four wheeler and wagon.


 
+1 on borrowed equipment being expensive at times.

Ed


----------



## wudpirat (Feb 13, 2011)

*Move Logs*

A pick up bed liner would act as a stone sled to skid those logs.
I had one laid aside but my kids cut it up to protect the bed of a snow plow truck.
Now I'm looking for a heavy piece of plastic to roll the log onto to pull with the ATV.

Give the hardest job to the lazyest man and he'll find the easyest way to do it.

Always lookin to score a load of free firewood

FREDM


----------



## freemind (Feb 13, 2011)

ericjeeper said:


> If you do not have any money DO NOT borrow his tractor. If you poke a staub through a tire and ruin it.. You would be the one expected to replace it.if you break something you would be expected to replace it.
> I suggest just making many trips with your four wheeler and wagon.




+100

A tire can EASILY run you 500. Tubes may run up to 100 and whatever they charge to break down and patch (boot) a tire. 

This is assuming they are not even filled tires. 

I just plain make it a habit to NEVER borrow other people's things. You are allways money ahead this way. 

Have you looked for a older hay wagon or a 2 ton gear? This may be a solution for you.

I am presently looking for one myself.


----------



## c5rulz (Feb 13, 2011)

Many times I have had the logging crew make 3-4 turns with the skidder and pull down tops. The bluffs here are so steep you wouldn't consider any kind of tractor. A case of pop has gone a long ways in meeting my firewood needs.


----------



## larman (Feb 13, 2011)

http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/deaton0601.html heres a yarder setup
larry


----------



## fields_mj (Feb 13, 2011)

ericjeeper said:


> If you do not have any money DO NOT borrow his tractor. If you poke a staub through a tire and ruin it.. You would be the one expected to replace it.if you break something you would be expected to replace it.
> I suggest just making many trips with your four wheeler and wagon.


 
I should clarify this a little better as I completely agree with this statement. By "borrow" I mean that we cut together. He sells his, and I burn mine. I have more cutting equipment (saws, axes, mauls, wedges, chains, and such). He got rid of most of his years ago and no longer burns firewood (retired). I would be more than willing to only take half of what I buck up and split. He could drag it out, or I could buck it up on the spot and together we could load it into the bucket and then dump it into my truck, or onto a trailer that is not far away. 

The weather doesn't look like it's going to be all that favorable for me getting back to the wood any time soon. Thawing out (good for getting rid of this freaking ice), but I don't think it's going to give us a good freeze again this winter. I'll get the plow off the quad this week and then go take a better look at where I think I'll be able to drive when it dries out, and where I'm going to have to drag/haul.


----------



## mhyme71 (Feb 14, 2011)

Get on craigslist and find you a cheap 4 x 8 or 4x6 trailer ( i have seen many in your price range) and fill it up. I pull at least 600 lbs of wood out every load with my 500cc suzuki and my 4 x 6 trailer. Chains dont get dull that fast as long as you keep em out of the dirt. All you need to do is cut all the small brances that are sticking up off with your saw if some are on the ground use a sharp axe to knock em off usually 2 or 3 swings will do it. Make your cuts into the main log the use a spud bar or buy a cant hook and turn the log over and cut the other side when it is out of the mud. If you undercut your existing cuts it throws the majority of the dirt off the chain with the saw chips. I have 4 chains and process more than 10 cords a wood a year and only sharpen once a year. The harbor freight chain sharpeners do a great job for only 40 bucks and takes about 10- 15 mins to sharpen a chain up good.


----------



## jcappe (Feb 14, 2011)

*log arch*

Up your budget a couple hundred $ and build one of these if you have the resources. Best thing I've done for helping me get logs up and out to where I can cut them.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Feb 14, 2011)

Not in the $150. range but a possible build project. This is a Thule 1600. Cost was about $1150. Very useful if you already have a quad. As mentioned before, you would have to be careful on the down hill runs.


----------



## Junkfxr (Feb 14, 2011)

A good alternative to one of the expensive plastic skidding cones is to use a plastic 55 gallon barrel in the same way. They're readily available and cheap. Cut the top out, poke a couple holes in the other end for the chain and have at it.


----------



## headleyj (Feb 15, 2011)

Junkfxr said:


> Try this or better yet, make your own.
> http://www.montanajacks.com/montanajacksquadskidderwchainkit.aspx
> 
> or
> ...


 
Had a buddy make me one of these - works very well - more labor intensive to hook up than anticipated and when the log rolls over - it's worthless. WOrked well on nice straight round logs though.


----------



## headleyj (Feb 15, 2011)

fields_mj said:


> I should clarify this a little better as I completely agree with this statement. By "borrow" I mean that we cut together. He sells his, and I burn mine. I have more cutting equipment (saws, axes, mauls, wedges, chains, and such). He got rid of most of his years ago and no longer burns firewood (retired). I would be more than willing to only take half of what I buck up and split. He could drag it out, or I could buck it up on the spot and together we could load it into the bucket and then dump it into my truck, or onto a trailer that is not far away.
> 
> The weather doesn't look like it's going to be all that favorable for me getting back to the wood any time soon. Thawing out (good for getting rid of this freaking ice), but I don't think it's going to give us a good freeze again this winter. I'll get the plow off the quad this week and then go take a better look at where I think I'll be able to drive when it dries out, and where I'm going to have to drag/haul.


 
If he can drag and you could be cutting/ splitting - that would work out great IMO. Now whether it's a 1:1, or 1:2 ratio on what he:you get is b/t u2. I know I LOVE skidding logs all day cause it's the "easy" day


----------



## fields_mj (Feb 15, 2011)

headleyj said:


> Had a buddy make me one of these - works very well - more labor intensive to hook up than anticipated and when the log rolls over - it's worthless. WOrked well on nice straight round logs though.


 
That's exactly what I was afraid of. They make it look real easy in the video when they roll that little 8" log over with a timber jack, but then never bother showing how they got the big log on there that they are dragging STRAIGHT DOWN the hill. They also don't bother trying to drag anything at an angle across the hill to show stability. I can see where it could be usefull for skidding small quantites of timber, but I'm not sure it's going to do very well on dragging parts of tree tops across ravines. Still up in the air on it. I spoke with a local shop, and they can fab one up for me for $120. I don't have the ability to bend 1/4" plate, and I'm not convinced that 3/16 will be thick enough. I've got another local shop that I'm goign to get a price from also. At the end of the day, I'm thinking that a 3K winch with a few 50' sections of cable might be the best bet. Limb the tree top, and then winch it over to the truck. 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## headleyj (Feb 15, 2011)

fields_mj said:


> That's exactly what I was afraid of. They make it look real easy in the video when they roll that little 8" log over with a timber jack, but then never bother showing how they got the big log on there that they are dragging STRAIGHT DOWN the hill. They also don't bother trying to drag anything at an angle across the hill to show stability. I can see where it could be usefull for skidding small quantites of timber, but I'm not sure it's going to do very well on dragging parts of tree tops across ravines. Still up in the air on it. I spoke with a local shop, and they can fab one up for me for $120. I don't have the ability to bend 1/4" plate, and I'm not convinced that 3/16 will be thick enough. I've got another local shop that I'm goign to get a price from also. At the end of the day, I'm thinking that a 3K winch with a few 50' sections of cable might be the best bet. Limb the tree top, and then winch it over to the truck.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


 
where ru in Indiana?

I've got a Warn 8k winch and it struggles quite a bit. - I basically quit using it to skid.


----------



## Indycuts (Feb 15, 2011)

I loaded this little stash with the small trailer you see in the pic and it will pull well over 1000LB a load. Just picked that trailer up for 250 and put the sides on. It cost me almost as much to title and plate it as it was to buy it!

IMG]













So if yer near me I'll chip in and help :msp_laugh: always looking for trade labor!


----------



## fields_mj (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm just east of Brazil IN, about 30 min East of Terre Haute. 

The trailer is also an idea that keeps running around in my mind. Honestly I like it the most. The farm I cut on is about 5 miles from the house. It would be very easy to hook a trailer up to the quad, throw a slow moving triangle on the back, and run it out to the woods. I just need to find one that's wide enough that it will be stable with 500~1000 pounds of wood on it. From what I've seen so far, the paths that the skidder made should make hauling a small trailer out with a quad safe and easy. Plus, it would be easier to use a small trailer like that around the house for moving the wood in the winter time. I could also park the truck up by the high way when the ground is soft (like now) and still bring the quad and trailer back into the woods and cut a load. This farm has a lot of soft spots, so this would be pretty handy.


----------



## headleyj (Feb 15, 2011)

fields_mj said:


> I'm just east of Brazil IN, about 30 min East of Terre Haute.
> 
> The trailer is also an idea that keeps running around in my mind. Honestly I like it the most. The farm I cut on is about 5 miles from the house. It would be very easy to hook a trailer up to the quad, throw a slow moving triangle on the back, and run it out to the woods. I just need to find one that's wide enough that it will be stable with 500~1000 pounds of wood on it. From what I've seen so far, the paths that the skidder made should make hauling a small trailer out with a quad safe and easy. Plus, it would be easier to use a small trailer like that around the house for moving the wood in the winter time. I could also park the truck up by the high way when the ground is soft (like now) and still bring the quad and trailer back into the woods and cut a load. This farm has a lot of soft spots, so this would be pretty handy.


 
I work in Spencer. If u want to borrow that skider sled thing my buddy made you're more than welcome to.


----------



## Intheswamp (Feb 15, 2011)

Borrowed equipment...




http://www.grouchyoldcripple.com/archives/001574.html


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Feb 16, 2011)

Intheswamp said:


> Borrowed equipment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sorry man, but i just added you to my dont let him borrow anything list...:haha::haha:


----------



## fields_mj (Feb 16, 2011)

Uh, yeah... OUCH!!!


----------



## Intheswamp (Feb 16, 2011)

TMFARM 2009 said:


> sorry man, but i just added you to my dont let him borrow anything list...:haha::haha:


 
Aw man, it just needs a little buffing compound...


----------



## fields_mj (Feb 17, 2011)

I really home that mother nature did that... 

FWIW - I found a small trailer to pull behind the ATV. It needs new tires, and I need to take off all the crap the PO tried to do to it to make it "better", and then maybe weld 3 or 4 pieces of steel in it and it will be ready to go. Nice thing is, it's 4x8 so it's big enough to load the ATV onto and hook up to the truck to take it out to the woods. On level ground, I hate having to run my ATV up a pair of skinny ramps to get it into the truck. The trailer deck sits much lower than my 3/4 ton truck bed, so I'll get some added safety from it too. I figure that I can load 700 to 1000 pounds of wood in it, then take it to the truck. I'll have to handle the wood an extra time, but I think it will work out to be faster, easier, and safer than skidding so long as I keep the trailer in mind when going down a steep incline....

Thanks,
Mark


----------

